

$600 million into Craig Venter's oil-producing algae - davi
http://www.reuters.com/article/earth2Tech/idUS401267908720090714

======
davi
add'l info:

[http://www.nytimes.com/gwire/2009/07/14/14greenwire-exxon-
si...](http://www.nytimes.com/gwire/2009/07/14/14greenwire-exxon-
sinks-600m-into-algae-based-biofuels-in-33562.html)

<http://syntheticgenomics.com/what/renewablefuels.html>

